# John Deere 755 engine issues ??



## jdac (Mar 31, 2014)

I have purchased a john deere 755 (1990 I think) with not too many hours. I was told that it had low compression, which after testing is not true. I had the injectors tested and cleaned, one was clogged, and replaced all fuel lines and filters. It is running better under a load but still bogs down, and when cold the engine will not rev up rpm's for up to 30-40 seconds. What can be causing this? If already started and warm, the throttle works fine. Can the fuel pump be getting weak?

Thanks


----------



## RiverRat00 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pull the outlet plug out of the fuel tank and make sure there is not a clog there. Glow plugs could be bad also. How long has it been since you changed the air filter and blew out the radiator?


----------



## jdac (Mar 31, 2014)

I just changed the air filter, fuel filter, and all the lines. I am not sure when the last time the radiator had anything done to it. I think glow plugs are good because it starts right up with no issue, it is just the wait before I can give it throttle. I am going to run some cleaner through it to see if that helps since someone told me that the injector pump can gum up with todays fuels. I will check the outlet plug as you suggested too, thanks.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

this may seem like an ignorant question, but don't you want to let a motor warm up a little before running at high RPM?


----------

